
Webhook service communication via Serverless - soggypopsicle
https://github.com/davidhampgonsalves/webhook-liaison
======
soggypopsicle
Connect webhook enabled(and straight http endpoints) together via
configuration. It runs on Lambda(using the Serverless framework) so < million
requests are free. The JSON transformations & filters powered by JMESPath
which makes them quite powerful.

